# New Jar



## deenodean (May 2, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen this lid before? Canadian or USA made?


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 2, 2016)

Canadian Coffee jar.  I've been looking for one with a label for years... the jar itself is pretty common.


----------



## botlguy (May 3, 2016)

Yea, got to be Canadian with "use Improved Gem" wording. That's nice with label and lid.


----------



## deenodean (May 3, 2016)

Thx Guys... I figured the lid was Canadian. The lettering is on the top of the lid. The location on the label is from Vancouver. I am picking it up Sunday! Will post better pics next week.


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 4, 2016)

Yes, jarsnstuff, is right. Very common jar, but a tougher full label to find. Has to do with how these jars were marketed: buy the coffee, re-use the jar for your household.


----------



## deenodean (May 9, 2016)

I did get this jar yesterday. Label says' " Nabob Coffee, Irradiated,  Vacuum packed, All - Purpose Grind, Packed For Nabob Foods Products Ltd.  by Kelly Douglas & Co. Ltd, Vancouver, Canada. Net Content, 16  ounces. The metal lid and rubber gasket is in excellent condition. It  came with a Crown zinc band. It say's ' When Preserving Use Improved Gem Glass Lid and Rubber Band. 
Thank's for your input Glen. 
Anyone know the approximate year of it ?


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 10, 2016)

I am lucky enough to have an original Nabob one piece lid.  The metal insert you have sat under the lid, assuming it is the same as the Blue Ribbon Coffee jar.  I you want to let that jar go, I could give it a happy home!


----------



## deenodean (May 11, 2016)

The lid does not fit my Blue Ribbon jar, the opening width on the Nabob is wider. Jarsnstuff, I am wondering what it is worth? Send me a PM.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 12, 2016)

Deenodean, The Nabob (as well as Braid's and Malkin's Best coffees) takes a standard wide mouth lid, so you are correct.  I tried to pm you but it says you don't accept pm's.  I then tried to send you an email, and supposedly it sent - but I'm not sure if it worked or not.  If not, I have an email account under this used id at yahoo.com  thanks, Tammy


----------



## deenodean (May 12, 2016)

It seems that the new owners of this website set every member's private massage default to ' dont receive' . 
To change your settings, go to ' Settings ', then open ' General Settings' , choose under Private Messinging' ' * Receive Private Messaging * - click ' From all Members'. 
.


----------

